# The anatomy of an eight-game losing streak



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> During the latest eight-game losing streak, the Kings scored less (97.8 points per match) and allowed more points (107 per game) than their season averages. Sacramento’s field goal percentage dipped to 43.6 percent, while their opponents shot 46.3 percent from the floor.
> 
> The Kings’ perimeter play was particularly awful. Not only did they make merely 26.9 percent of their 3-point tries, but opponent shot 36.5 percent from behind the arc. The Kings made 4.5 3’s per game but surrendered 10.4.
> 
> ...


http://cowbellkingdom.com/the-anatomy-of-an-eight-game-losing-streak/#.dpuf


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like it might be time for the 4-on-5 defense to get rolled out. 5-on-5 isn't doing them any favors. 

Think they might be missing Mike Malone, now?


----------

